# Washer/Dryer Pedestals (MDF) - How can I get them on top of pedestals without scratch



## HTFreak (Mar 24, 2014)

I built two washer and dryer pedestals (1 for each)
and I need to load the washer and dryer pedestals under neath
the washer and dryer.

The pedestals are made of MDF and painted with two coasts of paint
and my concern is that I will scratch the top of the pedestals.

Any ideas how I can get the washer and dryer onto the pedestals without
scratching the top/sides of the MDF pedestals?

The pedestals are about 15" high.

I was thinking of buying some cheap thick super plush towels at Target
and taping them the bottom corners to avoid scratching the MDF pedestals (pedestals have a 2 x 4 framing structure underneath/inside the MDF) (or line the entire bottom of the appliances with towels) of the washer and dryer and then having my wife hold up one end of the washer, then sliding the pedestals underneath one end, then sliding the washer onto the pedestals.

Any thoughts?


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I say grab a neighbor or two to help you lift - this is five minutes' work and should be covered by a beer at the end.


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

If you have to do it by yourself, just use a packing blanket. Once the unit is on the blanket, and on top of the pedestal, then tilt the unit and remove the blanket by each corner.


----------



## Erico (Oct 24, 2016)

I have a pair of these things. They come in really handy for moving really heavy things like armoires and not so heavy items like stoves and washer/dryers.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Forearm-Forklift-9-4-ft-L-x-3-in-Moving-Straps-FF000012/202300612

You hook them on your forearms and lift.

Don't know what you or your wife's capabilities are, but two reasonably healthy individuals should be able to handle a washer and dryer using these straps.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Go to the home center and get some appliance sliders that go under the feet. Some of them made for hardwood floors have carpet on the bottom. When you are done remove them.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Strap on *WELL* a set of rubber knee pads. Stand in front of the machine fairly close so you're looking at the back. With your hands at the top of the machine, tilt it back. Bend the knees so it looks like you're going into a squatting position with the machine holding you up. As the machine hits your knees keep leaning back with the machine. The bottom of the machine will come up off the ground and the whole thing will be balancing on your knees. Believe it or not you will be able to take SMALL steps. Walk the machine over to the stand and place the front of the machine down on the front of the stand and then gentle settle the machine down. If you need more height just lean back a little more.

It sounds tough but it really isn't. Your legs can hold up 100's of pounds. I use technique by my self to walk washing machines and dryers up basement stairs.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Bob Sanders said:


> Strap on *WELL* a set of rubber knee pads. Stand in front of the machine fairly close so you're looking at the back. With your hands at the top of the machine, tilt it back. Bend the knees so it looks like you're going into a squatting position with the machine holding you up. As the machine hits your knees keep leaning back with the machine. The bottom of the machine will come up off the ground and the whole thing will be balancing on your knees. Believe it or not you will be able to take SMALL steps. Walk the machine over to the stand and place the front of the machine down on the front of the stand and then gentle settle the machine down. If you need more height just lean back a little more.
> 
> It sounds tough but it really isn't. Your legs can hold up 100's of pounds. I use technique by my self to walk washing machines and dryers up basement stairs.



Bob... Interesting... and I've done similar with dryers (I sure did not try walking stairs)... but can you work that with the new front loaders that have the counter weights and weigh 195 lbs.???


----------

